# Poor fertilisation?



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

We've just had our review from our 1st cycle..... because 3 of my eggs failed to fertilise the clinic have suggested ICSI for next cycle and not to have any further treament if it does not work with my own eggs. I had 7 eggs collected - 1 x immature, 1 x fertilised abnormally, 3 x failed to fertilise and 2 x perfect embryos on low dose gonal f [150iu]. Dr said that I had a normal response for my age to the dose I was on and that it could be that the shells of my eggs are too hard. I'm not ready to give up on my own eggs yet as they cannot be sure that it is down to egg quality.

What can I do, if anything to improve the egg quality?


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there Chandlerino,

When I asked this similar question, someone kindly pointed me to this the below link which details vitamins which can help with egg quality.

Hope it helps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Good luck & 

Sweets x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Hunni


dHEA is supposed to improve egg quality but needs to be taken for at least 4 months before treatment starts, also cq  10, but not the ones you get from telcos as it has another ingredient in it there is loads of info on here about what to take, one lady who has researched this and explains everything in depth is called agate if you type in her name I'm sure it will come up this is where I got all my info from regarding vits etc, she's amazing the homework she has done ... Lots of luck with your treatment 


Hi sweets fancy seeing you here lol 


Yazz xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we had no fertilisation on one of our cycles. Then we did ICSI and i m/c at 6 wks but then the next cycle i was put on 400iu Gonal F and got 16 eggs, only half were suitable for ICSI, in the end we ended up with 3 embryos and did assisted hatching. Which resulted in our son. 

I was told my eggs were hard and they suggested DE but to try AH before we try DE. 

Well they couldn;t of been that bad because i ended up pregnant naturally a year after having my son    

For egg quality i ate loads of spinach and co-enzyme q10


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Mightymini I find your post so reassuring! I just had a disastrous cycle where I got 10 eggs but 0% fertilisation due to thickened zonas. On my previous cycle I had 70% fertilistaion....the clinic was supposed to do ICSI but embryologist did IVF! I won't bore you with all those details but my case is in review and I'm hoping to get a free round with ICSI like I should have had initially! 
I just hope I have a few more eggs in there!
I'm just taking regular natural coq10 is this the right stuff?
Thanks! 
xxA


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah sorry I meant q10.  
Sorry u had no fert.   It wa the worst pain for me.  Worse than our other cycles.  

We only did ivf cos we had changed to donor sperm and I asked if we could do it as opposed to icsi. They said as long as things looked ok then no problem. By the time they realised it wasn't happening it was too late.  I'd always tell people to do icsi as an insurance policy really.  

Hopefully you'll get your free cycle.   Ask for assisted hatching too.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Poor fertilisation can be down to a second-rate lab /clinic also, but don't expect them to put that forward as a possible....


----------

